# Chihiros WRGB 2 vs Fluval 3.0 Side by Side Color Comparison



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I just purchased the Chihiros WRGB 2 and man do I love this light. I was running the Fluval 3.0 for almost a year and wasn’t in love with the spread or the way it grew plants...especially the red plants. Here’s a comparison of the two.

I’ve had the Chihiros for 5 days and the difference in the red coloration of my Rotala H’RA is amazing. Both lights in the pictures were running at about 65% capacity. The Chihiros makes my fish and shrimp and even my MTS look insane. The colors in the photo don’t do it justice and the spread of the light is hands down superior compared to the Fluval. The shadow on the rock is more interesting to me in the pic using the Fluval, but that is because I had the light pushed all the way to the back to try to get more light on the Rotala to get it to color up more, but it never really achieved the reddish color I was looking for. I prefer the shadow in that image, but that is easily manipulated and i could get the same effect from the Chihiros. I’m more interested in the lights performance and superior lighting spectrum controls.


----------



## MrGoodkat (Jul 7, 2018)

Wow that really is a striking difference. The h'ra didn't color up that much that quickly, did it? It's just the difference in the way it appears to the eye?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

MrGoodkat said:


> Wow that really is a striking difference. The h'ra didn't color up that much that quickly, did it? It's just the difference in the way it appears to the eye?


It pretty much did. It was always healthy before and thriving but leaning more towards an orangey yellow appearance and my nitrates have been around 10 but once I switched lights everything popped in the tank. The two pics were taken about 10 days apart but when I put the chihiros over the tank the color difference was immediate. Being able to increase the red leds the appearance immediately changed. Now it is just getting redder as I have replanted the tops and have been keeping my nitrates around 10.


----------

